# Bloomberg: ‘The Last Bet-the-Company Situation’: Q&A With Elon Musk



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Best Elon Quote from this article:
"Like for sure there is some permanent mental scar tissue" from going through production hell.

When asked "Do you feel like you're out of help yet?" Elon responds "I feel like we have got like one foot in hell"

Elon does not give a lot of interviews (he's just a little busy) and it's widely known that he does not like most of the press because the press tends to be very negative about him and Tesla. Bloomberg seems to be able to have frequent interviews with him despite their articles not being all roses and smiley faces. He must see Bloomberg as giving fair and balanced reporting or he wouldn't continue to give Bloomberg so much access.

'The Last Bet-the-Company Situation': Q&A With Elon Musk https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...-the-company-situation-q-amp-a-with-elon-musk


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks, ‘Kick-gas Contributor’! 

Great article indeed!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> Bloomberg seems to be able to have frequent interviews with him despite their articles not being all roses and smiley faces. He must see Bloomberg as giving fair and balanced reporting or he wouldn't continue to give Bloomberg so much access.


In particular, I think he sees Tom Randall as being a good, fair reporter.


----------

